# Best place to buy lye?



## goat soap rulz! (Jul 1, 2020)

Hello again!! When I first started making soap a few years ago, I was buying my lye from texas natural supply. I bought ALOT! It took me about 2 years to get through it, and when I came back to their website to get more, it had gotten a bit "sketchy" so, I started to get it from nurture soap! For some reason, I go through theirs WAY quicker than I do the TNS lye. Maybe I'm making more soap now lol, idk! I like it tough! 

I do think I like the little beads better than the flakes, but nurture soap lye burns my nose, so maybe the beads have more dust? I wear a mask when I pour my lye now! Either one is fine with me! 

Anyways, could yall point me to the cheapest place to buy dependable lye? I don't want to order from Amazon or Walmart or anything, I would rather support a small business. I also want someone who ships quickly, as nurture soap does. Where do yall buy your lye? 

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 1, 2020)

I get mine from Essential Depot. I generally get 64 lbs at a time.  They do sell smaller amounts.  Some also get it from The Lye Guy.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 1, 2020)

I usually buy mine from wherever it is convenient for me to do so, i.e., because I'm buying something else from the vendor at the time and I want to kill two birds with one stone. The last time I bought lye, it was from Essential Depot. They had a fantastic price on it at the time (a few years ago), and I bought enough to last me while. I'm still making my way through it. I've also bought it from Brambleberry before as well. All of it was/is good/dependable lye.

When I first started soaping, I used the Roebic's brand lye from Lowe's, and also the Rooto-brand lye from Ace Hardware. Both are 100% NaOH and good/dependable.


IrishLass


----------



## goat soap rulz! (Jul 1, 2020)

I will go with the lye guy! thanks yall!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jul 1, 2020)

This is where I plan to buy next time. I’m going to get a 50 lb bucket. It’s only $21 to ship to me in NJ.  Even though Lye Guy is in NY, his shipping made it not a good price at all. I got 32 lbs from Essential Depot last time on sale but with shipping is as much as 50 lbs from Duda.  Last time I looked at ED it was even more to ship.




__





						sodium 20 hydroxide | Duda Diesel Alternative Energy, Chemicals & Industrial Supply Store
					





					www.dudadiesel.com


----------



## goat soap rulz! (Jul 1, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> Even though Lye Guy is in NY, his shipping made it not a good price at all.


Yeah, I did realize that. i ordered 6 pounds from him, and paid abt 16$ but the shipping was like 24$  
Oh well! I will try that place next time! Thank you so so much!


----------



## AliOop (Jul 2, 2020)

I do find that I have to check around at the time that I need it. Essential Depot was the cheapest for me last time, but the time before that, Red Crown via Amazon was the best deal.


----------



## mishmish (Jul 2, 2020)

I get mine from Boyer. I used to buy from Essential Depot but got a bad batch from them years ago and haven't felt comfortable with them since.


----------



## sarahmarah (Jul 2, 2020)

I went with 32lbs from Essential Depot and it seemed pretty reasonable at the time.


----------



## AliOop (Jul 2, 2020)

mishmish said:


> I get mine from Boyer. I used to buy from Essential Depot but got a bad batch from them years ago and haven't felt comfortable with them since.


Rats! Can you tell me what was bad about it? I still have about 31bs from my recent 32lb purchase so I want to be on the lookout for any problems.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 2, 2020)

AliOop said:


> Rats! Can you tell me what was bad about it? I still have about 31bs from my recent 32lb purchase so I want to be on the lookout for any problems.



I'm not mishmish, but I remember well the bad lye lot fiasco from Essential Depot. There was a long, ire-filled thread about it over at the now defunct Dish Forum. I can't remember what year that was....maybe 2014/2015 or so, but it turned out that a certain lot# of their lye was something like only about 70% -80% NaOH or thereabouts if I remember rightly (don't quote me on that, because my memory of the exact number may be off, but the strength of the lye was definitely abnormal). A Dish member was able to have it tested it to find out because she and several other folks were having a problem with their soaps coming out very soft. Anyway, the common denominator seemed to be the lot# of the lye. I remember that part of it well, because I had just bought a bunch of lye from them when this happened, but thankfully my lye was not of the same lot # and it soaped up just fine.

I've bought lye from them since then and all has been well.


IrishLass


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 2, 2020)

It was about 2014. I remember it as well. I’ve purchased it several times since as well. No issues.  I joined their Greener Club and lye is a great deal when they run a special.  I’m watching so I can get some more.


----------



## TheGecko (Jul 3, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> I joined their Greener Club and lye is a great deal when they run a special.  I’m watching so I can get some more.



Is it worth it to join the Greener Club?  I’ve been looking into because of a possible opportunity to make private label GMS


----------



## AliOop (Jul 3, 2020)

TheGecko said:


> Is it worth it to join the Greener Club?  I’ve been looking into because of a possible opportunity to make private label GMS


I didn't find it worthwhile for me, because the really great prices are only on the monthly specials, and other items are only equivalent to or greater than what other places charge. And shipping... whew. But it probably depends on what products you need and want.


----------



## mishmish (Jul 3, 2020)

IrishLass said:


> I'm not mishmish, but I remember well the bad lye lot fiasco from Essential Depot. There was a long, ire-filled thread about it over at the now defunct Dish Forum. I can't remember what year that was....maybe 2014/2015 or so, but it turned out that a certain lot# of their lye was something like only about 70% -80% NaOH or thereabouts if I remember rightly (don't quote me on that, because my memory of the exact number may be off, but the strength of the lye was definitely abnormal). A Dish member was able to have it tested it to find out because she and several other folks were having a problem with their soaps coming out very soft. Anyway, the common denominator seemed to be the lot# of the lye. I remember that part of it well, because I had just bought a bunch of lye from them when this happened, but thankfully my lye was not of the same lot # and it soaped up just fine.
> 
> I've bought lye from them since then and all has been well.
> 
> ...


Exactly right, IrishLass. They denied any problem, but my ruined soap said they were...lying.  I'm still using leftover lye from that lot# to clear drains.


----------



## Kari Howie (Nov 20, 2020)

I have ED lye with an expiration date of Dec 2021 I bought last year and I'm getting soft soap with it. Last time I buy from them.


----------



## violets2217 (Nov 20, 2020)

I just bought 10 pounds from Nature's Garden for the first time @ $27.50, plus a couple fragrance oils and 3 bottles of oils. Shipping was only $16 (ground shipping) and I was worried it would take forever to get to me, but I ordered on 16th and received everything on the 19th. I was pretty impressed! Now I have not used it yet...so there is that.


----------



## amd (Nov 20, 2020)

For a hobbyist, the NG lye is probably a good deal! Especially if you already order from them. I will point out that for some that sell, or just prefer to buy in bulk, even with shipping the ED lye is the better deal. My order in August came out to $2.48/lb with shipping. (NG is $4.45/lb) I have used the ED lye that I ordered in August with no problems.


----------



## violets2217 (Nov 20, 2020)

amd said:


> For a hobbyist, the NG lye is probably a good deal! Especially if you already order from them. I will point out that for some that sell, or just prefer to buy in bulk, even with shipping the ED lye is the better deal. My order in August came out to $2.48/lb with shipping. (NG is $4.45/lb) I have used the ED lye that I ordered in August with no problems.


Yep! this will last me forever! And the lye I get from Amazon is through ED and the price is the same (with Amazon Prime) as on the website. Its always been a good lye for me! I also had found a discount code for NG and wanted to try their fragrance oil...


----------



## amd (Nov 20, 2020)

violets2217 said:


> And the lye I get from Amazon is through ED and the price is the same (with Amazon Prime) as on the website.


Hmmm... I should take a look at that. I have Amazon Prime. If I can knock out the shipping cost it would be most awesome. It always makes me gag a little when the shipping is almost as much as what I order...


----------



## amd (Nov 20, 2020)

Interesting... not free shipping with Amazon Prime, but there is some savings.
My last order of 32lbs through ED:





And the listing on Amazon for 32lbs ED lye:




So a savings of $10 ordering through Amazon, or a savings of $0.31/lb. Miniscule in the long run, but I will admit to being a tightwad...


----------



## Kamahido (Nov 20, 2020)

I buy mine from Duda Diesel.


----------



## violets2217 (Nov 20, 2020)

amd said:


> Hmmm... I should take a look at that. I have Amazon Prime. If I can knock out the shipping cost it would be most awesome. It always makes me gag a little when the shipping is almost as much as what I order...


No... I meant that with amazon prime the price is the same as with shipping on the website. And their shipping is outrageous if as I remember my shock!   If I did my calculations correctly...the price is raised on Amazon to match the website. but definitely check it out, can't hurt to investigate.


----------



## violets2217 (Nov 20, 2020)

amd said:


> not free shipping with Amazon Prime


I definitely ordered in smaller quantities. 2lbs was $13 w/ free shipping when I ordered it.


----------



## earlene (Nov 20, 2020)

amd said:


> Interesting... not free shipping with Amazon Prime, but there is some savings.
> My last order of 32lbs through ED:
> View attachment 51714
> 
> ...


Sometimes there are specials on the ED website for use on the Amazon site for additional savings.  I saw one not long ago, but didn't need anything that qualified for the coupon/discount.


----------

